# Escapees! and a moose *more Moose pics*



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so, went out to feed this morning and two 11 month olds Chevelle and Javelin had managed to get out..cute stuff, luckily theyre easy to bring in. 

first sighting:









still hadn't seen me









She spotted us! :shocked: 









run!!









time to go back inside 









Back inside (javelin)









While feeding I noticed a yearling moose behind me...hmmm.. photo op!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

i have more pics of the moose if interested


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

Yes do it! Man your girls are big for 11mo. But maybe its partially their nice winter goats? oops, coats.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

How cute!! I love the commentary! LOL I would love to see more pics of the moose. Funny I went to WY, ID and MT..... determined to see a moose in person.... never got to see one! I think they are really neat.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

I thought they were a bit on the small side 
and moose pictures will be up shortly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

Katrina...those "Escapee" pics are wonderful! And I agree with nancy d....they are nice chunky "babies"....the moose pic is awesome!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

I loved your story about the boys escaping,

But I love moose, that is so cool! :leap: :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

more of Alces Alces (Moose)
a bit blurry, had to zoom in, from our deck, not going out there with the calf that'd be suicide. lol :wink: very protective moms.

The Calf 









The Cow









The Calf, I think it's a cow calf, didn't see any buds









They browsed in the backyard for about and hour while it snowed, then moved on  nothing is more impressive then a mature bull moose with a 50" + rack. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

All are very neat pics.... love your goats ...they are looking really nice ...and it is so funny... the way they reacted.... :ROFL:

As for the mooses ...glad you stayed in the safe zone..... :shocked:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

vary cool pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

Really nice pics!

Are moose the same as a whitetailed deer as far as antler growth? Bucks/Bulls have them and the cows/does don't?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Escapees! and a moose -pic overload*

yes, cows dont grow any horns, bulls have massive horns, large humps and long beards.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Katrina...love your pics and your girls are so cute! 

So enjoyed seeing the pics of the moose....When visiting my daughter out in Washington, we went to a great animal preserve that had moose, they are the most impressive animals to see up close and in person, I just can't imagine seeing one on my own property......heck I still get excited when a herd of deer come across ours!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pics - I love the way that their ears were flapping when they were running - my girls their ears stay kinda solid when they run.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing your fun story (with pictoral aids) and the moose pics are awesome


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Got on your photo site today at lunch. I'm so impressed with your photography! I had to pull myself away from the pictures to go back to work! You had some really cute kids this year! And I'm jealous because you’ve got more snow than us! As for the moose...awesome shots! I have a long drive to work and I've seen so many hit this year. I think it might have something to do with the warm winter bringing them down out of the hills. The moose you had in the yard looked really nice and dark.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Great photographs... living in nature is so wonderful.... moose are funny creatures ... when I lived in Maine I had one on my driveway and he was not going to move until he was ready .... I was late but enjoyed his company for 30 min.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Great photographs! I love the photos of the moose. I've only seen one once, from a canoe in Canada. They are unbelievably huge -- you can't really appreciate their size and mass until you see one in person. I'm jealous of you living in Alaska among all the beautiful wildlife! I spent some time there one September, from Kenai to Wasilla to Denali... and I'm pretty sure Alaskans live in the most beautiful, most wild place in all of America


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the "Oh no we are caught" picture. 

WOW I do not know what I would do if I saw a Moose in my back yard. (Of course they are not around here). They are so beautiful. All we get is deer and when the dogs see them they take off running.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks! I really enjoy photography  especially of goats 

and every time we go on vacation, I'm always looking for deer because I've only seen one wild one! lol. lots of dead ones on the road (you'd think they'd pick them up!) here there's a moose list- when a moose gets hit, and these things are huge, they call people to come butcher it so they can use the meat.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pics Katrina. My granny's always sending pics of the moose in her backyard. They are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome pictures katrina. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't see all the pics. I only get a couple then the rest say not available. Any one else getting this?

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i am too.
I have a basic account with flickr so not all of my pics stay up very long once I go over 200. 

I will update my photo site this evening if I get a chance.

or start a new thread with new photos


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics! :thumb:


----------

